# 16 GB Installed physical memory - 2.88GB Total physical memory



## Frick (Sep 18, 2014)

This is my brothers computer, a HP laptop running Windows 8.1 fully updated. It used to have 4GB memory but it was sluggish. The first problem was that he had an external backup drive with some software that was constantly trashing the disk. That is shut down. Then it turned out the pagefile was set to 100MB. Then he installed more memory ... and nothing happens.

The only similar case I found is a guy who ended up RMA'ing the machine. I was hoping he would not have to do that. I honestly have no idea what is going on, I know the total memory takes the IGP into account and stuff, but that's 15GB of memory not there.

I don't know the exact model, I just got this text from him. I've asked him and waiting for a reply, but I thought someone might have an idea... Google is useless, it thinks I mean avaliable memory which I do not. I hate Google sometimes.

Thanks for looking!

EDIT: It's a Probook 6570b, with Windows 8 64 bit.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 18, 2014)

are you using the 64-bit edition of windows 8?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah looks like x86 
If so and since Windows sees it I think you can use it for a ramdisk....should help speed it up..
or just install x64


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 18, 2014)

looks like either win is 32bit and cant address more then 4gb ram (but in that case total physical mem should be 3.4gb not 2.88gb) or mb dont support 16gb ram.
when you get model number check what is max supported ram. it is quite rare to see non gaming/workstation laptop to support more then 8gb ram


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 18, 2014)

could smell like 32bit, when u see that only 2,88gb is available.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Sep 18, 2014)

pretty much all mentioned. MOBO support and big possibility that its a x86 (32 bit) windows installed


----------



## rooivalk (Sep 18, 2014)

64bit has been around for quite long time, I don't think there's any mobo that can't support 64bit CPU lately.
Just upgrade to 64bit OS.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 18, 2014)

Sounds like a 32-bit OS with a 1GB video frame buffer and 128MB of memory mapped I/O in addition to the video memory, although that could all be graphics range MMIO. If it was 6.86GB, I would guess that maybe a DIMM wasn't working but it sounds like a 4GB memory cap from 32-bit systems as the math seems to add up nicely for that to be the case.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2014)

Frick said:


> Then it turned out the pagefile was set to 100MB. Then he installed more memory ... and nothing happens.


Computers sold with 4 GiB or less memory always have the possibility of having a 32-bit OS.  The good news is that the same key already on the computer should work with Windows 8.1 64-bit.  The bad news is that you need the disk/ISO to install it and it isn't made publically available like Windows XP/Vista/7 so we can't give you a link to it.

I think if I were you, I'd check if you can get a Windows 8.1 64-bit disk from the system manufacturer.


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2014)

I forgot to mention ... it is the 64-bit version. That is why I have no idea what is going on. That would have been a simple thing. 

It's a Probook 6570b btw. i3 3210M, HM76 chipset... It can take 16GB.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2014)

what version of windows 8.1 did it have?

some editions like starter for windows 7, were limited to how much they could use.

BIOS settings could also theoretically cause this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 18, 2014)

Don't think that's the problem assuming it is 64-bit: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...=vs.85).aspx#physical_memory_limits_windows_8


----------



## Kursah (Sep 18, 2014)

+1 to BIOS check the configuration...also check the vendor site for maximum installed memory specs...it might only be designed to accept 4GB of RAM though that seems pretty light for a newer WIn 8 machine. Nevermind on limitations, I see it can handle 16GB from your Probook link. Does seem oddly like it's x86 instead of x64 on that unit...that's how it's acting at least. Try reinstalling chipset drivers maybe? I will say that your link only lists WIndows 8 Pro, does not specify x64...in my experience that can mean x86 is installed. I'm sure you have verified this and know where to look...but it's still a doubt as I've seen no proof that it's ID'd as an x64 OS. Can you please verify for the sake of squashing all doubt on that accont?

HP's are not my favorite laptop vendor...more issues than not in my experience. Maybe check for a firmware update? It wouldn't surprise me if a BIOS flash fixed it. Keep us posted!


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2014)

Mussels said:


> what version of windows 8.1 did it have?
> 
> some editions like starter for windows 7, were limited to how much they could use.
> 
> BIOS settings could also theoretically cause this.



Windows 8 have no such versions, as Ford says. It's Pro btw.

Will see if I can find a manual for the thing and go through the BIOS. I hate troubleshooting someone 1000km away.

@Kursah It's x64. That much he knows about computers. 

About it being HP... Generally I like their more expensive machines. Dunno about the new ones, but the Elitebooks of old were glorious beasts. When they didn't have a problem. Recently at "work" there was this Elitebook that didn't work with the network and the problem was... just random incompatibility. They even replaced the motherboard, and still that computer just would not work with that network equipment. We have two identical machines, and only one of them have the problem. So I'm sort of agreeing with not liking HP, but I still like them for some reason.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 18, 2014)

Frick said:


> Windows 8 have no such versions, as Ford says. It's Pro btw.
> 
> Will see if I can find a manual for the thing and go through the BIOS. I hate troubleshooting someone 1000km away.



That definitely doesn't help...can you at least get a teamviewer session going so you can diagnose it yourself?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2014)

i recall something about memory hole remapping was a relevant setting on some mobo a few years ago, but beyond that i've never seen this problem.

if you're doing it remotely make them double check the OS is 64 bit, as its possible someone reinstalled the OS and changed it to x86 by accident.


MSCONFIG under windows 8.1 lets me adjust the maximum RAM, maybe check that?


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 18, 2014)

Laptops ar sometimes quite picky regarding RAM used. Have you checked if it's certified for the laptop in question?


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Laptops ar sometimes quite picky regarding RAM used. Have you checked if it's certified for the laptop in question?



No, but it detects the RAM according to the picture at least. It says 16GB installed. So it's sort of there.

Remote session was a good idea though. Will look into that.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2014)

Frick said:


> No, but it detects the RAM according to the picture at least. It says 16GB installed. So it's sort of there.
> 
> Remote session was a good idea though. Will look into that.



teamviewer is a nice easy one to setup for a remote session, they dont have to actually install it, dont need port forwards, and has a password so they'll know you cant just peep in randomly.

i'd be checking if its really x64 first off, then that MSconfig setting i showed above.


----------



## Naito (Sep 18, 2014)

It's been a long time and I'm trying to recall exactly what it was, but I once had a desktop board that needed a 'memory address remap' option or something to that tune (can't remember exactly) enabled in the BIOS to allow over 4GB of RAM to be detected. Perhaps the laptop in question has a similar setting?

Does the _Memory _tab in the _Resource Monitor_ show all the RAM?


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 18, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i recall something about memory hole remapping was a relevant setting on some mobo a few years ago, but beyond that i've never seen this problem.
> 
> if you're doing it remotely make them double check the OS is 64 bit, as its possible someone reinstalled the OS and changed it to x86 by accident.
> 
> ...


Isn't this just the setting for allowing windows to use a specific mem amount at "boot". Same with the processor setting=Boot only. If windows is only seeing 4 than that setting will only see 4. That is my understanding with win 7.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 18, 2014)

Did the laptop ship with Windows 8.1? HP's docs says the laptop shipped with Windows 7 32 and 64-bit. If he installed it, are you sure that your brother is certain it's 64-bit? Have him send you a screenshot of the "About Windows" window to prove it just to get that out of the way so we're not kept wondering if it's actually 64-bit, because it doesn't sound like it is.

Also, if it has the discrete graphics, that's where that 1GB is getting taken from. It's sounding more and more like 32-bit Windows to me after reading HP's docs.

Lastly from that Doc:


> 8. Maximum memory capacities assume Windows 64-bit operating systems or Linux. With Windows 32-bit operating systems, memory above 3 GB may not all be available due to
> system resource requirements.



Your bro might say it's 64-bit, but everything else seems to say otherwise. Lets get that clarified.


----------



## Pehla (Sep 18, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i recall something about memory hole remapping was a relevant setting on some mobo a few years ago, but beyond that i've never seen this problem.
> 
> if you're doing it remotely make them double check the OS is 64 bit, as its possible someone reinstalled the OS and changed it to x86 by accident.
> 
> ...


i had similar problem...,but this solved it ....


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Did the laptop ship with Windows 8.1? HP's docs says the laptop shipped with Windows 7 32 and 64-bit. If he installed it, are you sure that your brother is certain it's 64-bit? Have him send you a screenshot of the "About Windows" window to prove it just to get that out of the way so we're not kept wondering if it's actually 64-bit, because it doesn't sound like it is.
> 
> Also, if it has the discrete graphics, that's where that 1GB is getting taken from. It's sounding more and more like 32-bit Windows to me after reading HP's docs.
> 
> ...



Aye aye will double check with him... It was shipped with Windows 8 btw.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 18, 2014)

Frick said:


> Aye aye will double check with him... It was shipped with Windows 8 btw.


That's weird. Was it refurbished?


----------



## Frick (Sep 18, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> That's weird. Was it refurbished?



No, I think they are doing things differently in different markets. Here you could choose which OS to use, it has licenses for both 7 and 8, or however it works. One is the primary OS, the other is called secondary. I have no idea if there are install media for both versions or not.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 18, 2014)

Even if it's 64-bit, some mobile CPUs cap out at either 8 GB total, or 4 GB per module.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 18, 2014)

My Dell 3540 shipped with Windows 8, and came with a 7 disc. The windows 8 key is in the UEFI BIOS. I upgraded to 8.1. So that isn't too far fetched to have happened. But I will state that when I look at my 3540's info on Dell's site, it states Windows 8 x64. I still have my doubts about that OS being x64 or not.


----------



## Frick (Sep 23, 2014)

btarunr said:


> Even if it's 64-bit, some mobile CPUs cap out at either 8 GB total, or 4 GB per module.



Not this one.

Been a crappy weekend, we'll see if we can sort it out the next few days.


----------



## Frick (Sep 23, 2014)

Mussels said:


> MSCONFIG under windows 8.1 lets me adjust the maximum RAM, maybe check that?



It was this. I can't imagine why it was set to 4GB, it's definitely nothing he has touched at any point.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 23, 2014)

Frick said:


> It was this. I can't imagine why it was set to 4GB, it's definitely nothing he has touched at any point.


Which would also mimic the effects of a 32-bit OS as you still run out of usable physical memory as you still have to map stuff like VRAM and other memory mapped I/O devices into memory address space. Just saying. Glad you figured it out.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 23, 2014)

Frick said:


> It was this. I can't imagine why it was set to 4GB, it's definitely nothing he has touched at any point.



hah, yay for random thoughts!

fwiw i came up with that idea at 4am that night, high on painkillers. its a miracle i could even type.


----------



## Samwise (Dec 6, 2014)

My Google Fu pointed me over here because I recently acquired a 6470b ProBook and came across a very similar issue.  Mine was more related to SODIMM set matching.  From whichever end of the HP horse you consider appropriate, allow me to present the service manual: http://h20628.www2.hp.com/km-ext/kmcsdirect/emr_na-c03564727-1.pdf  for both models in question (mine being the second)...

Bookmark the fact I'm running Win 10 x64 Technical Preview (and don't jump to conclusions just yet).

...complete with part numbers, pictures and everything.  Having checked all the same things y'all did already, I was trying to figure if this particular genus and species of HP laptop was finicky when it comes to RAM.  Seems so.  What the service manual doesn't tell you:  the 12800 DDR3 x 2 x 8 gigs has to be an exact match to achieve 16 gigs total.  BIOS tells all.  If they are not, dark OEM magic happens creating weird math.  In my case, the two Corsair 10600 DDR3 8 gig SODIMMS produced 6 gigs total (4 x 2) with a 5.17 gigs usable in Windows.  My knee-jerk reaction was to swap them and see if the problem followed.   It didn't.  But I didn't get what I wanted either... BIOS showing 4 gigs installed with 3.88 gigs usable in Windows.  At that point I started swearing at the RAM.  I rolled the HP down to 4 x 4 10600, installing two Samsung sticks- no issues.  BIOS agrees, Windows agrees, 7.87 gigs usable.  I tested the 16 gig set in a Dell Mobile workstation running Win7 x64 and it was flawless.

At this point I start swearing at the OS and giving the DIMM slots a sideways leer.  For giggles, I ran the HP OEM OS recovery disk on the laptop in reinstalled the original Win7 x64 baseline.  Same same with the OEM dark magic + RAM after multiple swaps...

I downloaded previously-noted service manual, read it and rummaged around for 8 x 2 of DDR3 12800.  Finding what I needed and installing it I could very faintly hear a flourish of miniature HP trumpets sounding a successful configuration match. NOW my Probook runs several different x64 OS platforms at 16 gigs available 15.34 usable (<-- don't question it, it's working).  For x86 platforms the limitation is the OS.  The BIOS shows 16384 across the board.


----------



## Pehla (Dec 6, 2014)

dude... i have no idea what did you just sad!!!i get the problem...,but im missing the solution..,i think we alll want to know for the future sake..,how did you manage it  to work  as it should with 16gb
thnx..


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 6, 2014)

Samwise said:


> BIOS showing 4 gigs installed with 3.88 gigs usable in Windows.





Samwise said:


> NOW my Probook runs several different x64 OS platforms at 16 gigs available 15.34 usable


That loss of usable memory is being dedicated to the Intel HD 5000 graphics as it uses system memory as video memory. When you look at the device in Windows, you should see that missing amount of memory show up at "System video memory" in this window.


----------



## Samwise (Dec 7, 2014)

Maybe I can redeem some of my half drunken ramblings from the other night by summarizing with a few clear sentences.  First thanks Aquinus for clarifying the memory dedicated to shared resources (Intel HD 4000 GPU).  I knew this going in; I was surprised it was so little of an allocation from 16 gigs available knowing the Intel will use as much as a gig.  

My original point was it's just as important to pay attention to the speed of your RAM sticks as it is the total quantity of RAM.  Use the BIOS as an indicator.  On the ProBook, even with both slots occupied with 8-gig sticks the system will come up with some weird numbers if it doesn't like the speed of the RAM.   

An update to my story:  I was going to use the ProBook for a (portable) virtual lab, but the absence of dedicated graphics and native resolution pushed me to using an 8460P EliteBook with a 2nd gen i7 chipset and dedicated AMD graphics...


----------



## kn00tcn (Dec 7, 2014)

it might not be the speed, it could be that the 'quality' corsair ones used both sides of the pcb or similar tricks (forgot what the term was)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2014)

kn00tcn said:


> it might not be the speed, it could be that the 'quality' corsair ones used both sides of the pcb or similar tricks (forgot what the term was)



single and double bank IIRC, but usually just called single or double sided.

some chipsets have limits to the amount of banks they can use, so you can get weird results.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mussels said:


> hah, yay for random thoughts!
> 
> fwiw i came up with that idea at 4am that night, high on painkillers. its a miracle i could even type.


Back when I was addicted to pain killers I was far more creative.......and thinner. Doesn't surprise me in the least you had a correct random thought high. Sober you would have had him run memtest.


----------

